# Stanley benchplanes and tote decals ...



## mikey78 (Jan 4, 2017)

Hello guys,
Here I have a good number of pictures, taken from the web and representing a few examples
of decals we can find on stanley planes totes.
I was aware that some sellers put decals reproductions on the totes to increase the value of the tool,
but the more I look at this aspect the more confused I get … 
...this is why I want to show you a little selection of decals, 
and want to know what you think about :








GREEN VARIANT *

*Being Italian I referred for the colors to a chromatic scale I found on wikipedia
so that I can, more or less, call the colors with their english name !!!


----------



## mikey78 (Jan 4, 2017)

Some more :








JUNGLE GREEN








LIGHT EMERALD








TEAL/TEAL GREEN


----------



## mikey78 (Jan 4, 2017)

...








CERULEAN








GREY








TURQUOISE

I think most of them are just low quality imitations … but I could be wrong !!!


----------



## mikey78 (Jan 4, 2017)

Sorry for the low quality image, but I just found this new version of the Stanley logo :










It is a Stanley 40 from the Twenties …


----------



## BlasterStumps (Mar 13, 2017)

I like the teal/teal green example. May not be original but it looks good to my eye.

I looked into putting a label on a SweetHeart plane I have but found that not all had the label on them. Mine is an early one.


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop (Mar 26, 2011)

1, 2, 6 and 7 would appear to be reproductions to me. Plenty of planes appearing on the 'bay with new stickers; I'm not a fan / will stay away to the best of my ability.


----------



## mikey78 (Jan 4, 2017)

Hi BlasterStumps, 
I agree with you, teal/teal green looks very convincing,
though there could be some other examples that are original …



> I looked into putting a label on a SweetHeart plane I have but found that not all had the label on them. Mine is an early one.
> 
> - BlasterStumps


Can you say something more about which ones had labels and which not ?

Smitty I have the same feeling !!!


----------



## BlasterStumps (Mar 13, 2017)

I was referencing the Rex Mill type study where it stated: "Decals on totes are most common on Type 14s 
You also see some on late T13s and early T15s". 
That is what is leading me to think that not all SW versions had the decals.


----------



## mikey78 (Jan 4, 2017)

Possibly not all the sweetheart versions had decals on the tote ….

But the more I look at these decals the more I think that
there should have been more than one color used in those days … 
While I think that the first two pictures show fake labels, 
I'm beginning to think that decals in between cerulean and light emerald
have the chance to be original ….










Look at this Type 13 plane, the decal is in very convincing conditions 
and the color is just in between cerulean and light emerald !!!


----------



## PlaneCrazE (May 19, 2021)

I have found there to be two types of decals. If I recall correctly the later decals had made in the USA on the bottom of the yellow circle as in the first photo and the earlier ones did not as in the second photo. I don't recall the dates of use.


----------



## knotscott (Feb 27, 2009)

> I was referencing the Rex Mill type study where it stated: "Decals on totes are most common on Type 14s
> You also see some on late T13s and early T15s".
> That is what is leading me to think that not all SW versions had the decals.
> 
> - BlasterStumps


This was exactly my understanding of those decals also. I had a late Type 13 that had the decal, but no others. Most get worn off if not well cared for.


----------

